# Containers for Chemicals



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi all,

I am using Crystal Light containers to hold my chemicals. Each container will hold about a pound of chemicals. The containers are all plastic.










Steve Pituch


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

*L* I use those for bringing extra cat food when I bring the pets to the inlaws 


those containers are great for all sorts of things!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I use old hydrogen peroxide bottles for mixed chemicals.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess because I don't have that many tanks and most of them are small...

I use 50mL Falcon tubes from the lab I work at. Small, easy to store, easy to label, professional looking. They last about six to twelve months, depending on the nutrient.

Carlos


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you mean I have to start drinking Crystal Light instead of water (or beer, or coffee)??  

What kind of scale is that in the pic? It looks like a nice compact one.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Its a Tanita 1479V. It comes with a 50 gm and 100gm calibration weights. I believe it is accurate to .1 gram from 0 to 100.0 grams. It is very convenient. I have my Ohaus triple beam in the closet.

Jan.... only if you can't get the beer in a reusable plastic container. :lol: 

Steve Pituch


----------

